# i need more plants



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

everywhere online cost a to much money to ship. More then the plants it self. Does anyone have a place to buy online with cheaper shipping.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

best bet is hitting the swap and shop of theplantedtank.net or Aquariumplantcentral.com.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> best bet is hitting the swap and shop of theplantedtank.net or Aquariumplantcentral.com.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know www.aquariumplants.com has a ton of aquarium plants, and their shipping is pretty reasonable. I've done business with them for the past 5 months and it's always been on time and great next day, 2nd business day shipping. Try them out. Good luck. I'm from Ca also so I know how it is.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

so i ordered my plants from this place on the 5th of dec and still states my order is in process. Whats up with that 1 week later and still nothing. I understand they want to pack the plants as best as possible but this is crazy. I am having the worst luck with buying plants online. Any ideas


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya call them and ask wtf your plants are.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

What place did you ordered yours from? Because I order mines and it took them 2 business day to delivery it. The glosso did come in pots that was growing vertical about 3-4 inchs. I believed the didn't have enough lighting that's why the plants they sent to me was like that.

But I have placed another order today for some Hemianthus Callitrichoides, It shouldn't take no longer than 2 business day to deliver to your house. Because I'm in California and the plants are being shipped from South Dakota. That's if your referring to the same site that I bought my plants from which is aquariumplants.com


----------

